# persist orchard grass?



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone planted any of this in with alfalfa? My local seed store is trying to sell me this and I'm not sure about it, I can't seem to find to much information about it. Nobody will tell me if it is late maturing or not and that's what I need. Appreciate any recommendations on what orchard to plant w/alfalfa. Looks like the alfalfa I'm going to plant will be Attention 2. Thanks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If my seed source couldn't tell me anything about maturity, I'd be looking for a new place to buy my seed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> Has anyone planted any of this in with alfalfa? My local seed store is trying to sell me this and I'm not sure about it, I can't seem to find to much information about it. Nobody will tell me if it is late maturing or not and that's what I need. Appreciate any recommendations on what orchard to plant w/alfalfa. Looks like the alfalfa I'm going to plant will be Attention 2. Thanks.


Persist is a OG developed from Potomac cultivars here in TN. The maturity is early.....about like Potomac. It was developed for the Mid-South....I think you would have some better choices. Your location suggests to me that you might want to PM swmnhay as he is very knowledgeable on Northern varieties and would have some suggestions. Just tell him if you are looking for early, mid, or late maturing varieties..etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. I'll pm him shortly thanks.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Mike- it is early maturing like benchmark and potomac. They tried to sell some to me here several years ago after I complained about Benchmark and Potomac being too early. Surely swmnhay has something better for you.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy has Crown Royal and Quickdraw which are both later maturing. I am planting some of both this year. Producers Choice I think. Cy has all the skinny on it. Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have sold Persist orchardgrass in the past, and it is excellent variety for grazing or alone for hay, but as others have indicated it is early maturing. You want to look for late to very late maturing varieties to better fit with alfalfa maturity.

I like to mix 2 or more compatible varieties when possible, as they all have their strenghts and weaknesses.

My recommendation is that you plant HLR Blend Orchardgrass, which is a mix of Intensiv, Baraula, and Baridana. They are late to very late maturing varieties, with high leaf ratios (HLR), and excellent rust resisitence. We keep this on hand, pm me if you are interested.

Crown Royal is and excellent variety, but I would question Quickdraw. I sold Quickdraw for several years but dropped it because it had rust problems for a lot of my customers over several years and in several states. All the literature you see will say it is rust resistant, but I would rate it only slightly better than Potomac, which is not good. It was sold mainly in mixtures for grazing as it is a medium to medium/late variety, which is a little early for mixing with alfalfa.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

prairie said:


> I have sold Persist orchardgrass in the past, and it is excellent variety for grazing or alone for hay, but as others have indicated it is early maturing. You want to look for late to very late maturing varieties to better fit with alfalfa maturity.
> 
> I like to mix 2 or more compatible varieties when possible, as they all have their strenghts and weaknesses.
> 
> ...


My CPS dealer was just raving to me yesterday about Quickdraw orchardgrass being highly disease resistant. If you're telling me it has rust problems, then I don't want it. Are the HLR's you're listing 'Barenburg' (or however it's spelled)varieties?

Had good luck last couple years with a variety called Extend.

No, not Extenze, I said ExtenD. A company by the name of Seedway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

6125 said:


> My CPS dealer was just raving to me yesterday about Quickdraw orchardgrass being highly disease resistant. If you're telling me it has rust problems, then I don't want it. Are the HLR's you're listing 'Barenburg' (or however it's spelled)varieties?
> 
> Had good luck last couple years with a variety called Extend.
> 
> No, not Extenze, I said ExtenD. A company by the name of Seedway.


It might be more profitable if you could grow a extenze variety. Maybe sell it in those little mini bales or maybe pellets or cubes? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've planted/sold the Quickdraw for yrs and never had a issue with rust.But this yr I'm going with the Crown Royal it is a later variety to match up with alfalfa maturity and just a all around better rated variety.Compare the rateings below.
Crown Royal
http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/CrownRoyalProdSheet.pdf
Quickdraw
http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/QuickdrawProdSheet.pdf
Baraula
http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BaraulaOrchardProdSheet.pdf
Barindan
http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BaridanaOrchardProdSheet.pdf


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I like Tekapo It is a later maturing New Zealand grazing variety very leafy will fill in bare spots and has a very low crown so you can cut lower , Check this one out very VERY durable stong seedling vigor. We plant it in alalfa mixes.. Some of these o/g sound good on paper but if they are not durable we don't want them. We also plant some Extend but we prefer Tekapo


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> I like Tekapo It is a later maturing New Zealand grazing variety very leafy will fill in bare spots and has a very low crown so you can cut lower , Check this one out very VERY durable stong seedling vigor. We plant it in alalfa mixes.. Some of these o/g sound good on paper but if they are not durable we don't want them. We also plant some Extend but we prefer Tekapo


ER-any reason that Tekapo would not do well in straight grass hay mix or by itself. I have been looking for a late maturing variety that will overseed with itself. Haymaster from SStates is nice hay but absolutely will not thicken by overseeding-lord knows I have tried till I am blue in the face. You basically get whatever you get when you establish plant. Thanks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> I like Tekapo It is a later maturing New Zealand grazing variety very leafy will fill in bare spots and has a very low crown so you can cut lower , Check this one out very VERY durable stong seedling vigor. We plant it in alalfa mixes.. Some of these o/g sound good on paper but if they are not durable we don't want them. We also plant some Extend but we prefer Tekapo


I don't handle Tekapo but got this from another website.It appears to be a early variety not late.

Tekapo Orchardgrass

"A unique early maturing variety that is dense tillering and developed specifically for grazing.Tekapo has a low crown and a dense,prostrate growth habit,allowing it to be grazed near ground level.This is ideal for close nip grazing habits of sheep,horses and all classes of livestock"


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Cy-would not want any more early og- ready to cut here about May 3-5 but we never, ever have the weather for it then. Too bad since we could make a nice second cutting in early july if we could just get the first cutting off before the heat sets in.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have followed Penn State's orchardgrass research for years. Tekapo is classified mid to late maturity. if you take the longest maturity orchard grass known to man .Tekapo may head 4 to 5 days earlier .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I can see where all the confusion on maturity is coming from....I have googled Tekapo and have seen early, mid, and late maturity on different sites! So, I would think that the folks that have actually grown Tekapo might be most familiar with maturity. Very confusing to say the least.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> I have followed Penn State's orchardgrass research for years. Tekapo is classified mid to late maturity. if you take the longest maturity orchard grass known to man .Tekapo may head 4 to 5 days earlier .


ER- do you find that Tekapo overseeds better in March or Sept?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> ER- do you find that Tekapo overseeds better in March or Sept?


When it coms to orchard grass late summer is always better here on our farm.


----------

